# Pins web cam!



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dont look now, you may want to leave work and call in tomorrow...

:cheers:

http://www.nps.gov/webcams-pais/PadreINS.jpg


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't do that. Work is falling onto my desk at the same rate that the Astros are striking out.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

You sure know how to hurt a guy that can't get there. Boy, that water looks great.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man the water looks Awesome!! I would like to go to Pins one day. Somehow my truck always takes me to Port Aransas. How long is the drive down there? I mean, real time not map estimates.


----------



## SmTx (Apr 7, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> Man the water looks Awesome!! I would like to go to Pins one day. Somehow my truck always takes me to Port Aransas. How long is the drive down there? I mean, real time not map estimates.


You're right up the road once in Port Aransas.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> Man the water looks Awesome!! I would like to go to Pins one day. Somehow my truck always takes me to Port Aransas. How long is the drive down there? I mean, real time not map estimates.


From the Houston area, it will take 4hrs to get to the last gas station you need to stop at, then another 30min to get to the north entrance of PINS. You're on your own from there with 60miles of beach you can drive.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Speed limit is now back down to 15mph for turtle nesting season but the high tides that have been here lately are leaving the beach difficult to navigate. Could easily take 1/2 day to drive 60mi to the cut...


.


----------

